# Gym & relationships



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha

t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..

Cheers


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

And your question.........,.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

your a fcking idiot if you do, can't stand cheats - been there done it! never ends well,

but if you wanna break your girls heart then bash on


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't do it mate, it'll end in tears


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Don't do it mate, it'll end in tears


Either that or his cock will either drop off or be cut off


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's never any such thing as no strings attached


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

fullyloaded said:


> Either that or his cock will either drop off or be cut off


TRUE enough lol


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah not a cheat just wondered what others would do made it clear im in a relationahip


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

has the attention from her got the better of you and you need to come on here and show off ?

if she just wants no string sex and you have a girlfriend then whats the problem ?? the problem is that women have emotions and what starts out as sex will soon turn in to " i want you to leave your girlfriend and be with me " ****..

best off leaving well alone .. i think you should post up a pic of the GF then we can see if its woth binning her or not


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RACK said:


> There's never any such thing as no strings attached


very true J


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Wiseman7 said:


> I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha
> 
> t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..
> 
> Cheers


I suppose it depends how you feel about your gf. If it aint alot then maybe just end it with her rather than cheat. The other girl at the gym might seem like a good thing but thats because you don't really know her. She could be a mega b*tch who might play some crazy games with you especially if your cheating. Also whats saying she doesn't have some gangster bf/hubby who will do you in once he finds out. You have to think of the possible outcomes/consequences from it not just the benefits imo.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

sounds like a head fook waiting to happen


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't do it. Learnt my lesson big time. Kind of glad I got caught because it gave me the kick up the arse I needed. Never want to see her that upset again


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Do it dude.


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

No mate havent come on here to show off at all this is a real event I'm no cheat or player. This girl is just on it all the time with the comments just asking what others would do that's all. No intention of cheating mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_and_Lorena_Bobbitt

Tread carefully OP.


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apoligies if the first post was viewed like a big myself up but it wasn't


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I don't see a question here, all I see is Alpha bragging.

Enjoy your toned little size 6 :whistling:


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> No mate havent come on here to show off at all this is a real event I'm no cheat or player. This girl is just on it all the time with the comments just asking what others would do that's all. No intention of cheating mate


There, you've just answered it urself. You have no intention of cheating so why does it matter what other people would do?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stop thinking with your dick and start thinking with your balls like a real man. just a bit of flirting so what...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pics of:


GF

Size 6, toned, good looking


Only then can we decide


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

No not bragging mate at all, just describing the other

Person if she waz size 16 I still would of said


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Why waste a year for probably 20 minutes that you know you will regret.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude, just be really fast and do something messed up like strangle her or blow your nose in her hair while you do it - she'll never bother you again, you'll get laid and your mrs will never know


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact you're considering this makes you a mong. You want to dip your wick, be a ****ing man and break up with thr Mrs before you do.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Just be safe in the knowlede that you could if you wanted.

Everyone likes to feel wanted now and again but you owe it to yer mrs to do the right thing and do good by her.

Why not bring up the subject with you GF and get her into the gym more, tricky I know but as much as she might think your a c0ck for suggested she tries harder I am sure that will hurt her feelings lot less than if you cheat on her.

Like I say to my missus "if your the only one I'm gonna have then I'm gonna make sure you stay the best you can be" :wink:


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Steady on there mate I never ever once said in a post anything about considering cheating. If you bothered to read the girl has made it clear not me about the intention NOT me


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

In my opinion, I would just pick whichever one is more important to you and has more value in the long run... A good looking girl who wants a fling that will probably be fun for awhile but once it's run its course will be done and you'll be left with nothing. Or your girlfriend who you've been with for a year and could most likely continue to be happy with for years to come (provided you don't mess it up with this fling) Whichever you choose it's your life, and your choice..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Also whats saying she doesn't have some gangster bf/hubby who will do you in once he finds out. .


wtf goes on in Burton on Trent mate ?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Why waste a year for probably 20 minutes that you know you will regret.


If very good-looking 20 minutes may even be optimistic.:laugh:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Wiseman7 said:


> Steady on there mate I never ever once said in a post anything about considering cheating. If you bothered to read the girl has made it clear not me about the intention NOT me


are you looking for the green light from the board ...

what you should do is ask her for some naked pics and post them up here for us , if you was any kind of man then that is what you would do


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> There's never any such thing as no strings attached


This is something people never seem to comprehend. There are always feelings and expectations involved.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

only goons cheat. are u a goon?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

wouldnt bother pal..some people are jammy bastard and worm their way out of these situations... 99% get caught and regret it


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think you should post up a pic of the GF then we can see if its woth binning her or not


That's your answer to everything :laugh:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i wouldnt do it just because she is a size 6 and trains aint an excuse

you G/F would be devastated i bet, what would be the reason you give her?

i all ways think along the lines of what if she did it to me...........thats why ive never cheated couldnt deal with all the hassle and as for no strings theres allways an attachment to any realationship ( feelings, emotion etc )


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> wtf goes on in Burton on Trent mate ?


Haha, its a ghetto lol. Not really it was just saying about if he is something that could be dangerous lol. The OP is in London and it does have a large gang culture with plenty of lil youth's quite happy to prove a point!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> This is something people never seem to comprehend. There are always feelings and expectations involved.


I think men can have no strings attached sex but i think the majority of women can't do this.

In my opinion there's nothing wrong with a bit of window shopping when in a relationship but when you want to raid that shop then there's a problem.

If you are seriously contemplating this then you must not really want to be with your missus


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

So what is the question then? If you have no intentions of cheating, and thus there is no moral dilemma, what are you wanting advice on? Surely you can figure out an effective way to tell her you're not interested.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> only goons cheat. are u a goon?


I'm a Goonie, is that ok?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'm a Goonie, is that ok?
> 
> View attachment 114310


only if u do the truffle shuffle


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

HERE is the issue women that do this are a bloody pain why? because girls that go to gyms to train and happen to talk with guys always get labelled gymbunnies, usually by the Other half of the guy either running the gym or the men attending. I am petrified to talk to guys that will even smile at me because of one experience at a gym I trained in. I am generally a helpful girl and will FREELY help others that ASK for my help with legal issues or natural medicine issues. Jealous estranged partners that term all women training in gyms as dogs and guys that smile or talk to them as scum and low life is NOT the answer , in fact it made me think why do I have to train here...I left that gym as it in my opinion was a place that didnt want women training there not because the guys were a nuisance but because the owners ex was calling allwomen slags dogs and the guys scum and low life.....

I would say that training and relationships dont go together and women eventhough they have the same sexual needs as men can be far more dangerous ..... scorned women remember the old adage !

kaza

just enjoy training and leave the naughty bits for disco bars etc


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at UKm going all moral today. What's happened? Everyone just start their clomid or something?

Nothing wrong with smashing the bird imo as long as you don't lie to your Mrs about it. Or you could lie about it, depends where your moral code sits. Its up to you.

I'd get marbles deep in it then mug her off. And then tell the Mrs of course. Wouldn't mention size 6 though, that's just asking for trouble!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> only if u do the truffle shuffle


I'll get a vid later of that. Be warned though, it is very seductive


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'll get a vid later of that. Be warned though, it is very seductive


  i'll hold u to it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Or just do it, then when the gym girl sends and fb inbox to your gf and it all goes mental you can post up on here about tell us all about it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i'll hold u to it


That means when you get your boobs done you have to do this and film it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> That means when you get your boobs done you have to do this and film it


my eyes!! why??!!

but ok fair enough!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Do it if you don't mind losing your missus and changing gyms when it all goes to rat sh!t


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> This is something people never seem to comprehend. There are always feelings and expectations involved.


Some people on here have got it twisted, yes I agree with the above and was simply asking if other people had a similar experience


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Def not a goon


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> has the attention from her got the better of you and you need to come on here and show off ?
> 
> if she just wants no string sex and you have a girlfriend then whats the problem ?? the problem is that women have emotions and what starts out as sex will soon turn in to " i want you to leave your girlfriend and be with me " ****..
> 
> best off leaving well alone .. i think you should post up a pic of the GF then we can see if its woth binning her or not


*cough...........


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Wiseman7 said:


> Some people on here have got it twisted, yes I agree with the above and was simply asking if other people had a similar experience


You might want to look at your pct....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha
> 
> t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..
> 
> Cheers


Smash it, leave gym, join new gym. Problem solved.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> *cough...........


hahahaha ... trust you to pitch up


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> hahahaha ... trust you to pitch up


Just saying bro! Great at giving advice.... Something like that wasn't it?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just saying bro! Great at giving advice.... Something like that wasn't it?


dont pitch up and ruin my moral high ground lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> dont pitch up and ruin my moral high ground lol


Hahaha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> my eyes!! why??!!
> 
> but ok fair enough!!


I hope you are getting them ridiculously big, like Lolo Ferrari (RIP) big


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha
> 
> t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..
> 
> Cheers


You have overlooked the most important quality this girl at the gym has, she's a size 6!! This means you two can share clothes... :lol:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Not meant to the OP, but if a bird who was a size 6 did that to me, I'd make it clear that I am not the slightest bit interested in laying someone with less meat than a starving Ethiopian.


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Super_G said:


> You have overlooked the most important quality this girl at the gym has, she's a size 6!! This means you two can share
> 
> Haha unt c save that for your itch


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just make your mind up and we'll try whichever one you don't want, at least she'll be happy then.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> Even your auto spell has given up hope xx


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wasn't a typo ****, Scottish spelling


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I hope you are getting them ridiculously big, like Lolo Ferrari (RIP) big


No I think D's are enough for me!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No I think D's are enough for me!!


Boring! Queenie you've let me down!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No I think D's are enough for me!!


Double J's are better... Just sayin


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Boring! Queenie you've let me down!


How am I meant to clean and press weights over my head with boobs like hers!?! No chance.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Double J's are better... Just sayin


For u they might be!


----------



## HLG (Nov 13, 2012)

Unless you want to marry your missis and your 110% sure you will be with her until you die, you should do it as when your an old as **** and you think back to opportunity you had, you will be kicking yourself you did't take it.....


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> How am I meant to clean and press weights over my head with boobs like hers!?! No chance.


Just use the implants like a trampolene. Just imagine, a 300lb loaded bar and... boing, up it goes. You'd make the big guys jealous.....

Oops, I thought you were on about bench press.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, its a ghetto lol. Not really it was just saying about if he is something that could be dangerous lol. The OP is in London and it does have a large gang culture with plenty of lil youth's quite happy to prove a point!


London is made out to be Helmand province, it really isn't that bad at all! :lol:

OP, I wouldn't do it. This girl just sounds like issues on legs if she's encouraging you to cheat.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dublin said:


> You getting implants???
> 
> Be interested to know how it goes a couple of weeks - 3 mths after the op as you weight train.


Taking at least 6 weeks off lifting!! And poss longer depending on healing time


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wiseman7 said:


> I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha
> 
> t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Just smash her lad


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dublin said:


> Could you not still do moderate leg workouts?
> 
> Have you decided on overs or unders?
> 
> Was looking into getting mine done as well and veering on the side of overs because recovery for weight training would be quicker.....


I think u can walk and thats about it lol. Id rather take the maximum time off than rush back when you haven't healed properly. 6 weeks is not long in the grand scheme of things. Im having unders.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Don't do it. Learnt my lesson big time. Kind of glad I got caught because it gave me the kick up the arse I needed. Never want to see her that upset again


Too true mate.I did the same thing, never again.Parting someone else's whiskers whilst in a relationship never ends well and isn't worth the grief it causes to you and your other half. Stay well clear mate.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Op's name, Wiseman. Makes post about cheating to bang size 6 girl. Wise man is wise 0/10


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> How am I meant to clean and press weights over my head with boobs like hers!?! No chance.


If you were dedicated you'd find a way. Obviously you're not dedicated


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

big muscley man in my gym, saying all he wants to do is marry me... but im in a relationship.... with him

what do i do OP?

*get pic of willy?*


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Op's name, Wiseman. Makes post about cheating to bang size 6 girl. Wise man is wise 0/10
> 
> View attachment 114321


Made no ref to cheating at all so why say that, clearly you haven't read what I was asking and already to call me a cheat. I dont need anyone ****ing permission or approval and certainly wouldnt cheat. You simply have lost sight of the question mate so if you've got nothing ****ing useful to say p iss of you c unt


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> Made no ref to cheating at all so why say that, clearly you haven't read what I was asking and already to call me a cheat. I dont need anyone ****ing permission or approval and certainly wouldnt cheat. You simply have lost sight of the question mate so if you've got nothing ****ing useful to say p iss of you c unt


Sorry mate, didn't mean to get on your wick just saw the pic and it notified me of your post


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Wiseman7 said:


> I workout a lot and got friendly with one of the girls in the gym. she is a size 6 toned, good looking and made it clear wha
> 
> t she wants. I've been with my girl for a year, this other girl doesnt give a **** and just wants no strings hard. ..
> 
> Cheers


But you must be considering cheating otherwise why the post, why tell us she wants no strings s ex and why tell us she doesn't care your in a relationship?

I'm confused as to the reason behind the post. I think I read you wanted to know what we'd do which suggests your bragging about the fact some slim birds wants to fcuk you if you have no intention of cheating at all why make the post?


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Monkey_ass said:


> But you must be considering cheating otherwise why the post, why tell us she wants no strings s ex and why tell us she doesn't care your in a relationship?
> 
> I'm confused as to the reason behind the post. I think I read you wanted to know what we'd do which suggests your bragging about the fact some slim birds wants to fcuk you if you have no intention of cheating at all why make the post?


What I was asking was if anyone had experienced anything similar to this wasn't a brag what's the point in providing half a story?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Wiseman7 said:


> What I was asking was if anyone had experienced anything similar to this wasn't a brag what's the point in providing half a story?


Well IMO that wasn't made clear in your post hence you got shot down a bit mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

CBA to read all this but I suggest in true UKM style you provide pictures of both girls and start a poll asking our advice on which one to go for. We have a very long and illustrious track record of helping confused members with their love lives on here. Our decision is final however so please ensure you are ready for whatever is declared.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Putting your dilemma on a public forum is a school boy error


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Putting your dilemma on a public forum is a school boy error


Nah that's never backfired on anyone!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wiseman7 said:


> What I was asking was if anyone had experienced anything similar to this wasn't a brag what's the point in providing half a story?


I didn't realise that's what you were asking. I've experienced that, sadly not in the gym but the local pub. Took her home and we both had fun with her, so no cheating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I didn't realise that's what you were asking. I've experienced that, sadly not in the gym but the local pub. Took her home and we both had fun with her, so no cheating.


Lmao brings a whole new meaning to popping out for a take away on a Saturday night


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

why do it? if this thought has even come into your mind you obviously dont care about your gf as much as you thought you did and need to revaluate your relationship


----------

